# Older Shih-Tzu won’t get along with younger Goldendoodle



## Paimon (Mar 11, 2020)

Before I ask my question, let me provide some info.

*Teddy*:

_Age_: 5 months
_Breed_: Golden Retriever / Labradoodle mix (Goldendoodle)
_Weight_: About 24lb
_Activity_: 5/5 | Super hyper all the time
_Sex_: Male (Non-neutered)
_Next vet appointment_: 3/20/20 (due to get neutered and vaccinations)

*Pluto*:

_Age_: 13 y/o
_Breed_: Shih-Tzu
_Weight_: 13-16lbs (I cant remember specifically)
_Activity_: 1/5 | Does absolutely bare-minimum, house dog
_Sex_: Male (Neutered)

*Situation*: About 4 to 5 days ago my family and I decided to take in Teddy after he lived the majority of his young puppy life in a cage with minimal training. He wasn’t abused or anything, the owner just simply didn’t have the space in her apartment for a biggish dog (she got him as a gift from her ex). My older dog, Pluto, has spent his whole doggy life in a one-dog household. He has always had us to himself. Since day one, Pluto, has absolutely despised Teddy. At first we thought it was from jealousy, but we still give Pluto the same amount of attention. 

Pluto refuses to even let Teddy close to his face. He’ll start to snarl and show his teeth if Teddy gets too close to him. Teddy is a very active and jumpy dog, he likes to play rough a little bit. It’s rough for Pluto’s size, but normal playing for a dog like Teddy’s size. Let me describe what happens so it’s a little clearer:

1. Teddy approaches Pluto, tail is wagging and his head level is down to Pluto’s. 
2. Teddy begins to sniff Pluto’s face and Pluto begins to show his teeth and snarl. 
3. Pluto starts to bark (not a playful one, more like angry mixed with fear), so Teddy follows suite. 
4. Teddy starts to try to bite Pluto, he starts pushing him with his hooves that are paws (I’m assuming that Teddy believes Pluto is simply playing around with him). 
5. My family and myself have to step in before Teddy ends up accidentally hurting Pluto.

We have tried taking Pluto and Teddy outside in our backyard on leashes so they can get to sniff each other while being controlled, but Pluto starts to shake and try’s to run away into the house so when Teddy sees him running he try’s to do the same. 

My father already said that if Pluto and Teddy can’t get along, we’re going to have to put Teddy into a shelter and I really don’t want that to happen. Within these past four to five days I have fallen in love with this dog, he follows me everywhere and it’s just nice having someone to talk to even though he doesn’t understand what I’m saying 99% of the time. I really need some help here so it will be cross posted in a lot of subreddits.

Thank you for anyone who has any idea on what I should do!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I know it's not always possible and very rarely easy but my personal rule is to never get a second dog which has not be "pre-approved" by the first dog. If it's not love at first sight, it's a no-go.

A 13-year-old dog, like a 69-year-old human, is not always going to be thrilled with a major change in his life. I imagine if my wife surprises me with a new infant, I'd probably snarl a bit, too.

It's possible the old dog will eventually adjust to the new dog, but it's at least equally likely that he won't. If you told me you were considering getting rid of Pluto to accommodate Teddy, I'd be really disappointed. Livid, in fact. People do that all the time.

I've had neutered males who got along great with most dogs, but seemed to harbor a serious resentment toward some intact males. That certainly doesn't guarantee that having Teddy neutered will approve their relationship, but it's a thought.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Keep them separate for now. The old dog does not deserve his life upended by a new puppy (it MIGHT be different if the puppy were 8 weeks... but at 5 months the size difference and energy scares the old dog). I would simply handle them separately (and that will help with training the puppy as well). 

Neutering Teddy will not make ANY difference at this age. It is not about intact or not. It is about size difference and age. Teddy will only get BIGGER and the old dog will only get less physically able. 

Separate. Train Teddy. Handle separately. Use a crate. It is only more work and work never hurt anyone.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Keep them separated for a few weeks, using barriers etc, and allow them to calmly acknowledge each other's presence through the barrier, under supervision. Train, exercise, and spend equal amounts of time with each dog individually.

When the time comes and you're ready to introduce them, do not allow # 5 (as per your list) to occur so late. You really need to step in and govern their interaction as soon as # 2 occurs. Or even better yet, at # 1. 

That said, "face sniffing" is not a proper or socially acceptable way for dogs to greet. It has a 'challenging' aspect to it in terms of canine communication. Much better for dogs to sniff each other's groin / rear area (in a sort of 69 configuration). So, watch for that. And again, immediately intervene if necessary.


----------



## Dweri (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh, yeah, this situations isn't very common. Maybe you need to separate them for a while. I think it will help them to be adapted faster and avoid such issues. I think in this situation Pluto feels kinda stress and jealousy, so, try to buy for them everything doubled. To make him understand that you won't forget about him. I had the same with my dogs, and Morty felt alone because Dany was smaller and needed more attention, but we fixed it. By the way, did you know that goldendoodle is an breed that sheds? I've learned it recently, sounds very interesting.


----------

